# How much porphyrin is normal?



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

When Panda woke up he had some porphyrin under one eye and some porphyrin around his nose...It was more than usual but not a ton...
He's not sneezing, his nose is dry, no swollen glands, no signs of a URI...I don't know if I should take him to the vet since he's not showing any symptoms of anything...I took him out to play and he is acting normal, and he cleaned off the porphyrin and it hasn't come back. Maybe he just had a rough night? Do season changes stress rats? What do you think it could be?

worried about my baby...


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hm. A little around the eyes after a nap is pretty normal I think but I don't know about seeing it around the nose. If you aren't seeing any other symptoms I'd just keep a close eye on him and see if he continues to have more than he should at any point.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll load up on the fruits and veggies...this morning was the first time I've seen it. Hopefully it will go away...

They're coming with me for T-giving, and I don't know if there is a vet at my parent's place that will look at rats.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Fresh foods should be given either way (various veggies daily, various fruits a few times a week). It won't solve any illness if there is one though and you don't want to overdo it as this could result in diarrhea.

As for vets by your parents, where is it? I can see if there are any recommended rat vets near there.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

Outside of Indianapolis, on the east side (near Greenfield)

They get fresh stuff daily, but they don't usually eat a lot of it. They hate apples but they like applesauce (?) My mom has a lot of fresh fruits and veggies at her place (she's a human nutritionist, lol) so they'll get more variety and hopefully find something they like.

he's romping on my bed right now and seems perfectly fine. i was cleaning a lot last night, do you think that could have stressed him out? i didn't use any strong smelly stuff in the same room as them, but i did vacuum and clean the attached bathroom...maybe that's what caused this?


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

It's hard to say for sure what caused it but if something stressed him that definitely could be a cause.

Here is what I'm finding in Indianapolis as far as recommended rat vets:

Dr. Angela M. Lennox
Dr. Alexander Wolf
Avian & Exotic Animal Clinic, Inc.
9330 Waldemar Road
Indianapolis, IN 46268
(317) 879-8633

and 

415 N. Earl Avenue
Lafayette, IN 47094
(765) 446-1816
(Georgeanne Wilcox & Talema Allan--2000)


http://www.rmca.org/Resources/vets.htm/index.php?action=view&id=24
http://www.rmca.org/Resources/vets.htm/index.php?action=view&id=97
http://www.rmca.org/Resources/vets.htm/index.php?action=view&id=191
http://www.rmca.org/Resources/vets.htm/index.php?action=view&id=299


Hopefully something isn't too far!


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

No problem! Good luck and have fun Thanksgiving vacation


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

One of my hairless, Ben, always has some sort of porphyrin (sometimes he has constant panda eyes) but he's perfectly healthy. When the heating kicks on in the winter it usually drys him up a bit, but sets another fuzzbutt, Ivy, off on odd nights of porphryin around her nose.

I'd say that unless it was accompanied by an other symptoms, and if you keep an eye on it, there shouldn't be anything to worry about. Maybe something's irritated him and made him a bit leaky?

You say it hasn't come back, so, IMO, don't worry


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

it's probably the change in the seasons combined with the clean-fest i had last night...
it's so dry i wake up every morning with a sore throat.  i can't imagine how the ratties feel with the dry air. wish it would be spring/summer again so i can leave the windows open.


----------

